# road to Somport tunnel



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi. Have asked this before on a different topic but no replies so will try again.
Can anyone advise on the gradients etc of the road leading up to the Somport tunnel from Pau. And is the tunnel on the E7.

Our MH just has the 2.0 diesel engine and is a tad underpowered and I don't want to risk burning out the clutch. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

MM, it's not exceptional although there are some narrow bits. I think you will be fine, Alan.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The tunnel itself is huge and not steep. Getting to it is steep in places, but again, it's a proper big road - it's not like climbing up a mountain track with your wheels scrabbling.  The worst you'll normally get on some stretches is 2nd gear, but with half-throttle, it won't even wake your clutch up.

Dougie.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No problem we have done this route loads of times


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Gradients are OK on both sides, Spanish approach road is excellent and to latest standards but French approach is twisty and narrow in places - watch out for overhanging trees and walls.
Tunnel itself is long but easy.
You'll have no problems - enjoy!


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi MM,
Never used it, used the D934 twice ( once in winter with fresh snow cleared to the side ) that sits next to N134/E7 and has no tunnel straight over the top at Col du Pourtalet and is a more direct route from Pau.
There is an aire in the centre of Laruns and I have used the one at Artouste Fabreges N42 52 52.2 W000 23 55.6 which is on the opposite side of the reservoir you pass on your left, nice spot in the middle of no where. There is a heli pad landing in the middle of aire but I think this is just used in the winter.
I was in 2.8 and 3.0lrt M/H but then if those engines are fitted the load is bigger, your choice but I like the D934.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

If you take the D934 and stop at Fabréges, then a trip up the gondola and a ride on Le Petit Train d'Artouste is highly recommended. 'Highly' being the operative word!

Sufferers from vertigo should sit on the RIGHT going out and LEFT on the way back: Le Petit Train

Allow at least half a day for the round trip.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Toby
That looks fantastic, shame we won't have time to experience the ride this time anyway.


----------

